# Photos too large to upload



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

When I try to upload pictures that were taken from my droid razr, they upload just fine.

When I try to upload pictures from my digital camera, they're too large and need to be resized before I can add them to this site.

Has anyone else come across this problem? I'd like to continue to do the pictures from my digital camera but it is a pain to resize everything first. Is there a way to adjust my camera so that the files are small enough to upload?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I use off site photo hosting sites such as Flickr or Photobucket.


----------



## MichaelKelley (Jun 24, 2013)

The problem is mainly because the digital camera produce high quality pictures and is having large mega pixel camera, which will be more in size and the mobile phone camera is of less mega pixel so it is producing small size photos. You need to check if your camera is having any setting to make default mega pixel as low.


----------



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

Or, like most people who use digicams, learn how to resize them quickly . Photoshop on Windows is pretty easy for example, just ALT+CTRL+I, 25, tab, up, enter, CTRL+S, done!

Edit: Or, grab a resizer utility such as this one and use it. Many exist.

Note: I cannot vouch for the legitimacy of the one I linked to, so use at your own risk. It's up to you to research and find one that works for you!


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

you can resize with microsoft paint pretty easily.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

You can adjust your camera settings to take smaller pictures.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Download google picasa 
It's free. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petri (Jul 12, 2013)

The fastest way is to use Microsoft Paint and resize. Paint should be in every Windows version by default


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

If you have a Mac, you can open the picture in Preview, then just "Save As" something like a jpeg. It will have a slider bar where you can adjust the file size there, although a little bit of quality will probably be lost but not too much.


----------

